# [FIXED] Bash Regex Quantifier not working



## Gadget2 (6. Mai 2016)

Hi,

ich hab keine Ahnung, wieso dieser Regex in Bash nicht matched, vielleicht hatte so etwas ja schonmal jemand!? 


```
#!/bin/bash

string="test.11.15.0014.test"
rep="[COLOR=#ff0000][B]\.[0-9]+\.test[/B]"
repby=""
string="${string/$rep/$repby}"
echo $string
#expected output: test.11.15
```

Ersetze ich rep durch "[0-9]\.test" erhalte ich _test.11.15.001 

_Irgendwas muss doch also mit dem Quantifier nicht stimmen. 

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Gadget2 (6. Mai 2016)

[FIXED]

Und ich dachte noch, nach den Regex in Expect, Bash wäre besser. 


```
#!/bin/bash


string="test.11.15.0014.test"
string=$(sed -r 's/\.[0-9]+\.test//g' <<< $string)
echo $string
```


Output:

```
test.11.15
```


----------

